# kayak fishing in Flint area



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I just got a new yak this last weekend, and want to know of lakes or river systems that this is the perfect boat for fishing. i actually bought it because there is a little lake i fish gills on the beds, and of course , the beds are across the lake. so for the last 10-12 years, I have walked around the lake, not any more. I took it out for the first time, and beds were just starting


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

The flint river can be a gem. Gets way more pressure now than it used too. But there are still plenty of willing fish to play with.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I have another question, as being new to kayaking, how hard is it to paddle upstream?


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

You'll have to try. Too many variables to answer your question. Your physical abilities, size and shape of kayak, river current and depth, all dictates how far you'll make it upstream. Best thing is to get a car spot, or pedal a bike to the next bridge/access down stream.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks , I am 65 , but am a retired carpet layer, so fairly strong, but IO have a friend who does what you just suggested with a bike. my yak is 10.4


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

The Flint river in and around Richfield park is a good place to fish in a kayak


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

Martian said:


> I have another question, as being new to kayaking, how hard is it to paddle upstream?


I can only speak for one occasion I tried to paddle upstream at Barber Park on the a Flint. I made about 100 strokes and advanced about 100 feet. Needless to say I stopped


----------

